# Just Returned



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

I just returned from the Devils Lake area hunting all of last week. We had excellent luck, great duck weather and shot several different species of ducks. Three of the guys in our group including myself shot beautiful drake buffleheads. We did have to do alot of driving and walking to find ducks. Mainly hunting the transition sloughs with one or two decoys. We also hunted these sloughs with no decoys and did very well. Just wanted to share my 2 cents worth.

Good luck and be safe while hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad you had a good time. I liked the 1 to 2 decoy idea. Easy to manage too.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I hunted near carrington and didn't have problems finding ducks and geese, but they sure where shy.


----------



## Quack Addict (Oct 12, 2003)

Chris, 
Thanks for the response. I found that 2 standard dekes fit in my rucksack very nicely. I also figured out that more than one or two dekes made the birds flare. I want to say thanks for all the work you put into this site. I look forward to reading it more and more every day. I would also like to thank the GREAT residents of Nodak they made our trip very much worth while.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

glad you did well make sure you go home and tell everyone how you did like you did on here. Make sure they all know how great it is and they can come out and bust tthem. Lets not let a duck live at all come on lets get them all come on wisconsin.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

recker said:


> glad you did well make sure you go home and tell everyone how you did like you did on here. Make sure they all know how great it is and they can come out and bust tthem. Lets not let a duck live at all come on lets get them all come on wisconsin.


WOW! I think I can sense a hint of sarcasm! :beer:


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

We got back from woodworth saturday. 1833 miles in 28 hours. We had a great time. we killed 43 ducks 5 Huns 1 sharptail 1 snipe and 1 rabbit. Both my dogs got some action. We killed mostly Gadwall some green heads and a couple of widgeon. Can't wait till next year. My hats off to the great people of North Dakota we felt welcomed every where we went.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow....long trip! You should sleep and eat well now. 8)


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad to hear that some people are doing good after we left. Sounds like a fun time.

____________________________________

GIT 'ER DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## drake1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Just got back from Nodak in the woodworth and pettibone area - few birds were in the area and it was slow. Snows starting to trickle in and very few northern birds around. Mostly local birds that are call and decoy shy except for one morning when mallards came down to dekes in a grain field from 500 feet above. Gadwalls abundant by Horsehead Lake with sandhills abundant. Anyone out there have tips for the Kensal/Arrowwood NWR area for our next season?


----------



## buddha (Oct 5, 2004)

Just returned from the Lamoure area and had a tough go at it. My group is very familiar with that area and had a hard time finding ducks. There was no problem finding land, as all of the land owners were super, just lack of ducks. If anyone is heading up in the next 2 weeks you should have a super hunt. We normally field hunt 3 or 4 times and we didn't at all this year, so not much has hit the S.E. part of the state yet. We managed to have a good hunt or two, but we were not seeing the flights of birds we normally see. Good luck to all!


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

We hunted south of Devils Lake and also had absolutely no problems finding ducks or geese. We had 4 guys shoot our limits of huge honkers every monring we we there hunting them. We ended up having the best success duck hunting in fields. Had swarms of 1000 plus mallards and pinnies swarming us and it was awesome for my first field hunt for ducks. Most guys around there were only targeting ducks so that made for easy honkers. Tons and tons of birds around with birds on 98 percent of the potholes. Tons of gaddies and divers as well as mallards. Also saw my first ever canvasback in real life up close. All the locals around town said that hardly any migration had started yet and man for no migration yet you guys raise a pile of birds if those are mostly local ducks and geese.

Thanks for the great hunting up north,

See you for sure next year.

Layne


----------



## rollinriver (Feb 17, 2004)

Got back from my first trip to NoDak last weekend. We did ok on ducks. 2 guns, 24 ducks, a good trip by my standards. The highlight of the trip was finding a body of water with 150 or so Cans on it. We checked on them for three days and watched them in awe. Magnificent birds. We got permission to hunt it and my friend and I took our first ever Cans on the last day of our trip. Two beautiful drakes. If those had been the only ducks killed on the entire trip, then the 26 hour drive would have been worthwhile. I saw more birds the first day in NoDak than I have seen in my entire life. The wildlife was awesome. Saw 200-250 tundras over the course of the week, a cow and calf moose, a small herd of pronghorn with a nice buck chasing does, a couple of good field feeds, and a few pheasant and sharptails here and there. Saw a fair number of snows and a couple of feeds of 1000-1500 snows and blues. That was pretty amazing. I got to experience my first ever field hunt and and my friend and I took our first Wigeon on that field. Had one excellent morning. Limit of greenheads and filled with a gaddie, then watched as 300 more birds came to the dekes cupped. NoDak for me was a religious experience. Your state is so beautiful and bountiful with waterfowl and wildlife in general. I just wanted to express my gratitude for being able to experience and hunt your great state and to have had the opportunity to meet so many wonderful people. May it remain such a great place for years to come. Many thanks from a gracious South Carolinian, the land of empty skies.
Nate


----------



## drake1 (Oct 28, 2004)

where did you guys hunt in the devils lake area? did you have access to private land or plots?



fowlfoolr said:


> We hunted south of Devils Lake and also had absolutely no problems finding ducks or geese. We had 4 guys shoot our limits of huge honkers every monring we we there hunting them. We ended up having the best success duck hunting in fields. Had swarms of 1000 plus mallards and pinnies swarming us and it was awesome for my first field hunt for ducks. Most guys around there were only targeting ducks so that made for easy honkers. Tons and tons of birds around with birds on 98 percent of the potholes. Tons of gaddies and divers as well as mallards. Also saw my first ever canvasback in real life up close. All the locals around town said that hardly any migration had started yet and man for no migration yet you guys raise a pile of birds if those are mostly local ducks and geese.
> 
> Thanks for the great hunting up north,
> 
> ...


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

Just got back from the cando area, alot of local birds flying in the morning. Just had a tough time finding them when scouting. Suppose we should have skipped a couple morning hunts and followed the birds to see where they were feeding.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

Just got back from a week long trip to Sykeston, N.D. it was a great hunt. Lots and lots of new arrivals this morning. 35 degrees and 35 mile an hour winds drove in thousands of snows and blues. Cranes everywhere, gadwalls everywhere, and tons of divers. We had a wonderful time. Found to huge mallard feeds about 3/4 mile from the roost and could have shot mallards all day long. It was like they never wanted to leave. With all that heavy fog they actually stayed in the fields all day. If anyone is headed out the hunt should start to hit its peak real soon. Watch out for deer and stay out of the mud.


----------

